# Electronic Exams?



## C-Dog (Jun 6, 2008)

I read in one of their newsletters that NCEES is considering going to electronic exams, getting rid of the old pecil and paper. Well, here is my :2cents . DO NOT DO IT. My wife was taking a professional exam this week. It was electronic, on a computer at one of those testing places, when the computer froze on her with 33 minutes remaining! Well, apparently the problem was with the testing organization's server, so after about an hour of waiting around, the problem was fixed, and she was given 34 minutes to complete the exam. She did pass, but was ready to go ape if she did not.

Keep it simple and stick to the pencil and paper.


----------



## gymrat1279 PE (Jun 6, 2008)

I would agree. I like being able to have the paper with the problem written in front of me. I can underline, make notes, etc. You can't do that with a computer. It's also easier to jump around from problem to problem with paper and pencil as well. I can only imagine what it would be like having to guess on a problem you had no clue on but had to answer to get to the next problem instead of being able to skip over the problem and find some easier ones to calm your nerves and build your confidence throughout the exam.


----------



## Carlito (Jun 10, 2008)

And I would say AYE to pencil and paper any day of the week 

I get dizzy after looking at the PC screen for about an hour, so I need to take frequent breaks not to vomit...


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 10, 2008)

Electronic exams would be really nice but I must point out that the SEII exam can't go this route.

I believe that the point of the exam is show engineering judgement and no computer exam can grade this. It may be the only hand written and hand graded exam that NCEES will offer in the future.


----------

